# His first iridescent feathers!



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

I woke up this morning and went straight to George's night cage, as usual, to greet him, feed him, and take him out for some good exercise. George's two-month birthday was on February 14th (Valentine's Day!) and ever since then, I have seen him grow a little bigger, and have heard those farmiliar little squeaks of his turn into the disgruntled voice of a pigeon in 'puberty'.

In a way, the 'parental pride' I have for George has just been pouring out of me at every opening. We have both been learning something new every day together, and we have bonded so well that George has literally become my best friend in this house. That excludes my older brother, as well as my parents! (It's a phase all teenagers go through, right?)

This particular morning, I rose groggily to George's cage, and opened it quietly. He hopped out onto my shoulder, as is the usual case with him. While he buried himself in my hair, I brought out his food dish and set it on the floor. I mimicked pecking in the bowl with my finger, and he was there pecking beside my finger in a flash. I watched him, looking over him... yes, he looks just fine this morni - woah, what's _this?_

I could barely believe my eyes, but it was true! Light sprinkles of green and purple had appeared at the top of George's neck, closer to his eyes. How amazing! My heart filled with joy and, guiding George back onto my shoulder, I ran out into the livingroom and yelled, "GEORGE HAS HIS FIRST IRIDESCENT FEATHERS!!"

Gosh knows if this is an accomplishment or not, to have gotten this far with only an open heart and mind to accompany limited experience. It sure feels like one! I am so proud of George, and so proud of myself. I feel as if today is the turning point for our lives. There will be much more to overcome in the future, but after coming this far, who's going to stop us now?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Congrats, Rialize


George is becoming an "adult" pijjie At around 3 months of age, everything starts to change in them. As you say, they are going through puberty in a sence too. It's at around this time that they start moulting into their adult plumage, acquire their white cere and get their adult cooing voice.

George sounds like quite a lovely and tame pigeon....post pictures when you can!!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That was a great story about your George! Aren't they just something!?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Rialize, looks like you could end up as George's "mate." 

Mr. Squeaks is in an "only pigeon" environment and he has chosen me. I can't have another pigeon, so I'm IT!  

Pigeons are something else!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

rialize - thanks for a truly wonderful post. I can sense the joy and love that you have for George. Everything he does will be special to you.

When we started rehabbing birds, we had to winter 3 and of course they grew up during that time. The first egg that "Harry" laid was such an event for me. I guess I thought my pigeon was the only one to ever lay an egg. I called a bunch of friends to tell them about it and all they did was laugh at me.  The eggs were not fertile either. At that time I was disappointed but I learned better. 

Thanks again, Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Lady Tarheel said:



rialize - thanks for a truly wonderful post. I can sense the joy and love that you have for George. Everything he does will be special to you.

When we started rehabbing birds, we had to winter 3 and of course they grew up during that time. The first egg that "Harry" laid was such an event for me. I guess I thought my pigeon was the only one to ever lay an egg. I called a bunch of friends to tell them about it and all they did was laugh at me.  The eggs were not fertile either. At that time I was disappointed but I learned better. 

Thanks again, Maggie

Click to expand...

*Sure can understand the excitement and wonder, Rialize and Maggie! SOMETIMES, one will find a kindred soul in the so-called real world, but only here in PT, do others of like spirit truly understand how you feel!

*sigh* I get excited at times either about Mr. Squeaks or something I read on PT and start jabbering up a storm to my friends. Then, suddenly, I'm aware that their attention is wandering or their eyes are glazing over! I can stop in mid-sentence and they are unaware...

NOW, on the OTHER hand, if one has a parrot or other exotic bird, that's a whole new ballgame! The GOOD news is that more people are finding pigeons (or the pigeons find them) and they become true pijjie people! 

WE ARE GROWING!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a wonderful and exciting story.
I loved reading your post. Post some pics when you can.


Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Rialize,

I love your description of this morning's big event. Just wanted to tell you that you are an extremely good writer for your age. Your post is so well written, descriptive and full of life -- you have talent.

Am glad you are enjoying all of George's milestones. Good luck with him. And I hope you will write some more to us about George real soon. 

Linda


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Rialize,

You did make that event exciting! 

And Squeaks, you know when I talk to people about my pigeons, they have the nerve to fall asleep right in front of me.

And then there was you. All of you.

Feather


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

So much so fast Rialize. My bird at almost four months has only a few of those irridescent feathers. I am starting to think he is slow to mature. Also no white Cere yet as Brad mentioned. I guess I better stop treating him like a baby and then he will grow up as fast as yours. Nice story by the way, I enjoyed it too!

Cameron


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Yes, it's so GOOD to hear something else than "It's just a pigeon, why are you so excited"... If you have the blues, PT is the place to warm your heart!

Suz.


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you for your comments, everyone! It is _really_ comforting to have so many who are as crazy about pigeons as I am. My friends really don't listen when I talk about George, but even though they don't, I've been known to go on forever about him. It's just so nice to have something exciting and wonderful to talk about (only for me, of course)!

Here is a movie I shot of George on my camera. You can see that he really has gotten the hang of the seed thing, although he still has minor trouble with the big sunflower seeds:

'Seed-Pecking Action'

I also attached two pictures. In the second one, if you look closely, you can see some of his green feathers!

Laura


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Laura, 

What an adorable video of little George eating He's such a cutie!!!! Yes, you've found a great place to talk about pigeons and we all share you passions for them here in Pigeontalk!!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi again Laura~ Your George is an absolute handsome pigeon. It just makes ya want to cuddle him all up!

Looks like you have come to the right place. We don't look at you funny or confused. You can talk about George or any of his friends here any time you want...really !


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

George is a very handsome pij! I love his coloring!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

George and diplomas, what an original photo  
Isn't it good to talk about your lovely pigeon and everyone is interested?  
He is very nice!

Suz.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Laura, what a cutie your George is. I particularly loved watching him eat seed. You are doing a fantastic job with this precious baby.

Maggie


----------

